# any Rick and Morty fans?



## Parsnipples (Mar 5, 2016)

Please


----------



## ChillyBlizzard (Mar 11, 2016)

I enjoyed some of the episodes but... it just got 2 dark 4 me. I would consider myself somewhat a fan of the show, though.


----------



## GeorgeCostanzaTheMovie (Mar 11, 2016)

I saw one episode, I thought it was kind of funny. But I don't really watch TV/Adult Swim shows.



ChillyBlizzard said:


> I enjoyed some of the episodes but... it just got 2 dark 4 me. I would consider myself somewhat a fan of the show, though.


In order for a show to get the attention of the cool kids it has to be as dark as possible, light hearted humor is for biotches.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm not sure if I'm just jaded, but I didn't find the show too dark personally  

But yeah, I'm definitely a fan OP.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

oh yeah, I think it's the best US animated series I've seen so far.

@ChillyBlizzard Bob's Burgers is a bit more light hearted btw, If I feel really down it's one of those shows I'll watch to help regulate my mood but it's nothing like Rick and Morty at all. The only thing they have in common is there's a family and it's a cartoon.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

I marathon watched the entire series in a few days so I guess it would be safe to say I'm a fan. I don't know though.  haha

I've been playing pocket morty's on my ipod touch as well.


----------

